# Mum & Daughter... awww



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

This is Mum, Kira with 7 wk old Kendra








how cute..!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello stranger!!

Isn't that the most beautiful piccy!! Absolutely gorgeous my sweets!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is such an amazing photo, they are gorgeous girlies!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a fab photo hun - truly stunning kittys you have there  xx


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys..
This photo just sums Kira up as a mum.. she has been amazing..


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww bless em they are soo lovely


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Such a beautiful photo!  Are you keeping both Mum and Daughter?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's the sort of picture that ought to be on a mother's day card! They are look so lovely.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, that is a gorgeous picture*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a beautiful picture of two stunning cats,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Truly beautiful M of 2 gorgeous girls,lovely pic to see


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

It is a really beautiful picture. They are both stunning looking cats.

Lou
X


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww what a lovely pic!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a lovely picture aww xx


----------

